# Écran iPhone 4 cassé



## LittleA (3 Avril 2012)

Help me!!!!
 Resultat de la première chute de mon iphone4: la vitre en verre de l'écran avant est totalement brisée 
J'envisage donc de remplacer moi meme l'écran  de l'iPhone mais en regardant sur un site pour commander l'écran j'ai vu l'avis de personnes qui disaient qu'il fallait aussi commander l'écran LCD car la vitre est collée a l'écran. Donc je suis un peu perdue! je vous demande donc votre avis: dois-je tout commander ? Cest a dire vitre+écran LCD+outils ou juste la vitre et les outils ? Merci d'avance


----------



## MiTh (5 Avril 2012)

Oui ! L'un ne va pas sans l'autre je crois.


----------



## Maxoubx (5 Avril 2012)

impossible de changer la vitre sans le LCD donc les deux obligatoires


----------



## remymartin (8 Mai 2014)

+1
Exacte
C'est terrible, ça fait 2 fois que je l'ai fait changer. vraiment la poisse ...


----------

